# Guaranteed Hourly Minimum gone by Aug 26 GrubHub



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

The end of GH is near.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

"Wow, now that drivers are all filthy rich, we feel no need to pay drivers."


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> The end of GH is near.
> 
> View attachment 347510


Thats fine with me! The only way you could get the minimum guarantee was to sign up for blocks and take all the crappy BS, money losing offers they threw at you. I make much more doing my own thing. If you need a crappy guarantee of $12 or $15 (markets vary) per hour than you are doing this gig all wrong.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I always worked off block when I did GH since our min guarantee was only $10 then. And I used to make more. 

There are just too many drivers for them to pay any guarantee. Too bad for those non-tippers, they’re going to be waiting awhile for their food.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I got the same email


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Wait, does this also mean the end of blocks?

That was the point of having blocks anyways right...to get people online and make ‘em stay online.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Too bad for those non-tippers, they're going to be waiting awhile for their food.


Seriously


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Plus, anyone else get the email about GH starting their own "red card" like service I.e. You order the food and pay for it with the GH card, then WAIT FOR THE RESTAURANT TO MAKE THE FOOD "oppourtunity" email?

The gist of the plan seems to be to trick higher end restaurants that refuse to deal with GH into making food for GH customers. We'll see how that works out. I imagine it will work out to about 75¢-$1/ hour for those deliveries.

PS: Got a nice tip from GH on Sunday. I'm going to hate to see minimums go away. I agree that if you're working for minimums, you're doing it wrong, but I was at my garage working on my car the whole 90 minutes, save for this delivery 2 miles away.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Does that mean the end of blocks? I mean, what’s the point of them now lol.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

What's the point of GH now?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Grubhub is the only delivery service.....I think (Cavier, and Skip isn't in my area).....that offered a guarantee. So to see it go away is finally no shock.

In my area they dropped the guarantee from $15 to $13. Just to wean the drivers until total elimination is my guess.


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Somehow all blocks are booked even without the guarantee lol.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Is that nationwide or only YOUR area?


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Is that nationwide or only YOUR area?


It's happened in most places already.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I’m in Boston. It went away on 8/26


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I haven't received any notifications about the minimum guarantee going away in my market, but I also haven't driven for a few weeks so I don't know for sure. It is a moot point for me because, from a practical standpoint, the minimum guarantee went away back in May when they made my delivery territory huge. Ever since then, there is no way that I will ever have a high enough acceptance rate to receive the guarantee.

Edit: My market is Monmouth County, New Jersey. I miss the old forum that showed every member's location underneath their screen name. It was very handy for a forum like this.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

When did you guys get the email? I just went back to 7/1 and the only emails I got were daily/weekly earnings reports and notifications that one of my car's registrations is expiring next month.

No pre-paid CC in the mail, either.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> When did you guys get the email?


I got the e-mail that said they would be sending a card on 8/20. I got the e-mail about the activation party on 8/30. I got the card in the mail last week sometime. I still haven't activated it.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

No email here about losing guarantees. I had only one anyway for a slow lunch. No card either.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> When did you guys get the email? I just went back to 7/1 and the only emails I got were daily/weekly earnings reports and notifications that one of my car's registrations is expiring next month.
> 
> No pre-paid CC in the mail, either.


Sorry, I just realized that this isn't the thread that I thought it was. That comment at the end about the prepaid CC threw me off. I haven't received any e-mails about the guaranteed hourly minimum going away, and (as far as I know) it still technically exists in my market.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Got my CC today. Still no word about minimums going away.


----------

